# J1071 - Patient Provided



## brinasmiles (May 4, 2016)

I work in an internal medicine private practice. Our patients come in with their own prescription for testosterone and will inject it for them. I know to bill J1071, however, I receive an automatic response of  "Advice: Additional Procedure Code or Information Required [5077]." Should I still bill J1071 if the patient provided their own, or should I just add in the note line that patient provided medication?

I feel silly asking this, but I truly don't know. I am slowly being trained into billing at my office on top of what I already do and I haven't had the opportunity to take any classes for this yet, so I could really use the help. 


Thank you!


----------



## heathbar0207 (May 4, 2016)

I used to work for Primary Care and we DID NOT bill the medicine code (J1071) in this situation - only billed 96372 (the admin code).  I think it hit an edit stating the JCode for the medicine was missing and a billable charge but if the patient has their own medicine then you can NOT bill that code because the patient paid and brought it in - the office did not provide it and therefor is not billable.


----------



## brinasmiles (May 4, 2016)

Thank you, 

I assumed as much not to bill the Jcode. So I should be okay with just noting in the line note that the patient has provided the medication and we injected the 1ml in office for the patient.


----------



## mitchellde (May 4, 2016)

brinasmiles said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I assumed as much not to bill the Jcode. So I should be okay with just noting in the line note that the patient has provided the medication and we injected the 1ml in office for the patient.



You can list the J code with a $.01 charge that you adjust off.   we do it this way and then the admin code is paid.  However if the drug is not a covered drug or the medical necessity is not there, then the admin will not be paid.


----------



## ssharp (May 5, 2016)

*injections*

We have our system to where you put in the medication code but it comes up as a zero charge and then 96372 code. There are some insurances that wont take it and we just put a note in the system stating medication was provided by the patient and the 96372 code has the diagnosis for the reason of the medication


----------

